# andre miller; underrated



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

i think Andre Miller is one of the most underrated pgs in the league. he's 3rd in assists in the league this season
and has proved himself in the league as an established point guard over the years, even leading the league in assists one year
however, when i hear about the great point guards in the league, all i hear about are nash, kidd, williams, davis, cp3, etc.
how come andre doesn't get any love?
does he have an attitude problem, or a lazy work ethic or something?
im writing this in this forum because i thought that some of you nuggets will know about him better than i do


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i think andre miller is underrated aswell, but he is in the top 10 point guards in the league


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Dre isn't underrated at all. He is overrated because people look at his APG numbers.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

he is underrated... but I don't think he should be in the all star game considering all the other PGs that are better than him.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

look at dre's stats atm he has like 9 points, 11 assists, 5 rebounds, 2 steals, one of the best in philly atm, with a few minutes left


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

cpawfan said:


> Dre isn't underrated at all. He is overrated because people look at his APG numbers.


ok
then tell me
why he is overrated?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

he isnt overrated at all, dunno how he could say that,, but look at his stats yesterday,, he got like 14 points, 7 rebounds, 6 assists or something, thats pretty good


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I don't think of him as underrated--more underappreciated.

He shouldn't be mentioned as one of the best PGs in the game, let alone one of the best players in the game. 

His wrinkles are well documented, as are his strengths He's not a good shooter (although he's not bad, if he stays within his comfortable range...he just can't do his part to stretch a defense). He's consistently one of the best playmakers at the position, when he's playing within a scheme that fits him well. He's an above average defender, although not a man-to-man stopper. He tends to let himself get out of playing condition during the off-season.

That describes a player who won't ever be confused with Nash, Kidd or Paul, but who would be a big upgrade for several teams around the league. 

If fans start saying he deserves an all-star berth, then he's overrated. In no season apart from his last year in Cleveland did he approach that level. Likewise, if fans start saying he sucks, then he's underrated. 

But on balance, I think he's viewed fairly. He could start for the majority of teams in the league on the basis of sheer talent, and is an excellent fit for a few based on system and personnel. 

Just let Andre be Andre. While I'm happy to have Iverson in Denver, I miss Miller already, and wish him luck in Philly.


----------



## CoolRunnings (Dec 26, 2006)

He's a really good bench player, but not a starter. If he is your starting PG, then you have some serious problems at the PG position.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

dre is a good starting pg,, he started for denver and we didnt have any problems


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Miller is a very solid vet. Just tempo and outside shooting issues. You know what you are going to get from him. He's durable and stable. Which is why the 76ers better move him so they can continue to battle with Memphis for the rights to Greg Oden and Kevin Durant. Really a contest with no losers there.


----------



## Roland Garros (Dec 6, 2006)

I agree he is underrated but I don't think A. Miller makes the top 15 of PGuards.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

i feel bad for miller...he went from a playoff contender team to a **** team...sorry for my language


----------



## MoscowHeel (Dec 25, 2006)

He's a good, not great player.


----------



## MoscowHeel (Dec 25, 2006)

ronna_meade21 said:


> i feel bad for miller...he went from a playoff contender team to a **** team...sorry for my language


Everybody is a playoff contender in the east


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

LOL yeah thats true,,,, there are only like two-three teams that have already basically secured there spot,,, but with andre miller in philly i think that they could make the playoffs coz atm dre is playing pretty well for them


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

he throws a mean alley oop that's for sure.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Dre is so underrated it's not even funny.

He's a great post up player, he hardly ever turns the ball over, he passes with smarts and not flash.

The deal in Denver was that he's more of a half court PG than a run and gun PG. He'll thrive in Philly.

He's easily top 10 in the league, and should be an all-star for the east.

You know what you get from him every single night. His numbers NEVER let up and never have over his entire career.


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

Andre Miller is very underrated. I can't beleive someone posted that he is a bench player. That's laughable.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

MoscowHeel said:


> Everybody is a playoff contender in the east


lol hahaha:lol:


----------

